# The Red Hook Regatta - Sept 20, Brooklyn NY



## The_Traveler (Sep 17, 2015)

The Red Hook Regatta is a boat race on the Red Hook waterfront. Radio controlled, 3-D printed boats will complete against each other --  to see who can transport the most cargo in the time allowed, and who can most expertly navigate the rough seas around Valentino Pier.

About the Red Hook Regatta


----------



## waday (Sep 17, 2015)

Of course, Red Hook. Haha. I love those hipsters. 

It actually looks pretty neat, though. Actually visiting New York this weekend, too bad I'm leaving Saturday night.


----------

